# Bluetooth not working. HELP



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

Got my TT today. slight problem cant work the bluetooth. my phone does not connect or pick up anything. i have a samsung x870. I dont have a cradle, but my stealer told me i didnt need one cause i had brought the bluetooth version. can any one help.

Also there forgot to put my parking sensors on. will ring them tommorow.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your issues. I have read that some phones will not connect as easily with the bluetooth system. Maybe try doing a search within the forum about this issue. If they left off parktronic from your order, I believe there are after market set ups that will work but I am not sure about a dealer iinstalled set up so far? Just ask your dealer and hopefully they will be able to sort it all out!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Took a couple of attempts to pair my Bluetooth - I found that ignition on but not with engine running worked best and I also made sure I removed all the other Bluetooth pairings on my phone first so it started afresh. Then it found it no problems. Some phones may not pair though, think there might be some details on the Audi website of phones that work? :?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Sorry you are having probs with BT

Not wishing to offend but I assume you have

switched on ignition
paired per the book
entered the code
Your phone has BT enabled

You may have to attempt this more than once

If all else fails check the phone's software version and update if poss


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

mangonation - please read the manual - As TommyTippee says it is very specific about the sequence and the timing when syncing your phone with the car's bluetooth.

I also read somewhere that the handset has to have a specific version of the bluetooth software.

Search the forums for "bluetooth" and I'm certain this will point you in the right direction.

Of course it could be that your phone just will not work :?


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks all. i have tryed everything, still does not work, im seeing my stealer today so i will ask him?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you tried another handset?


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

no, my mate tryed his nokia and he had the same problem, I think it is my phone, will have to see if anyone can recommend a phone, which wil work?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If you do a search someone kindly did a thread on the handsets that work ok on the BT system.


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

i was looking last night and could not find it. Can you help?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here you go.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ets+sticky


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

If you go to Audi.de then to tt and look in "zubhor" (accessories) it lists all the tested phones

My SE K800 works perfectly


----------



## mangonation (Sep 12, 2007)

sound toshiba. at least i no what phone is compatable with the tt now


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

I've tried to navigate around the Audi.de site, all I could find was this http://www.audi.de/etc/medialib/cms4imp ... 3.File.pdf

which has a list of the phone cradles available. Presumably all the models listed are compatable with the Audi BT, but I'm not sure if the TTMk2 is different. Can't see why it should be though as it uses the same BT module as other Audi's.


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

RE: The Bluetooth.

One thing to try is updating the firmware (your phone's operating system software) on your phone.

I have a Sony Ericsson k800i which (very annoyingly) kept connecting/disconneting with the TT for weeks. I finally went to Sony's web site, clicked the 'downloads' section for my phone and after not so much painful installing software on my pc managed to update the firmware on my phone - took about 10 mins and then hey presto, bluetooth worked absolutely fine. Hope it works for you.


----------

